# General > Recipes >  vegan recipies

## Thumper

hi I am looking for some new vegan recipes to try out x

----------


## JammyDodger69

not quite a recipe as I throw every thing together saute' in olive oil garlic sweet potato and squash(I buy the ready cut pack) chop parnips,turnip,onion,carrot,potato (use what u want) when quite soft add a can of 5 bean or mixed bean in tomato sauce (think they are vegan) and a little water/tin of tomato
 or a can of mixed beans in water and add tomato passata season when cooked add already cooked barley  it is delicious and great on a winter day

----------


## stellabama

*Here is one I would like to share for you - Gorgonzola Dolce and Walnut Crêpes*

Gorgonzola dolce and walnut crepes recipe, a classic Italian-style delicious recipe combining creamy Gorgonzola dolce, Mascarpone and chopped walnuts.

*Ingredients:*

_For the Crepes _

100g whole grain flour (or if you prefer 50g plain flour & 50g whole grain flour).
1 large organic free-range egg
300ml milk
Pinch of salt

*For the filling *

200g Gorgonzola Dolce cheese
100g Mascarpone cheese
Half a cup of chopped walnuts
2 tbsp Cognac (optional)
Oil or butter for frying


For Method: http://blog.vorrei.co.uk/gorgonzola-and-walnut-crepes

----------


## Rheghead

> *Here is one I would like to share for you - Gorgonzola Dolce and Walnut Crêpes*
> 
> Gorgonzola dolce and walnut crepes recipe, a classic Italian-style delicious recipe combining creamy Gorgonzola dolce, Mascarpone and chopped walnuts.
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> _For the Crepes –_
> 
> 100g whole grain flour (or if you prefer 50g plain flour & 50g whole grain flour).
> ...


Vegetarian yes, vegan no.   :Smile:

----------


## Rheghead

> hi I am looking for some new vegan recipes to try out x


I'm very keen on vegan cookery, which sort of dishes are you looking for?  I'm currently into baking and I found a great book in Carrots called the Joy of Vegan Baking.  There's some great recipes in that book and there are some tips on how to veganize a conventional baking recipe.

----------


## Thumper

I have that book too, it's fabulous, it was a birthday present that i love! Just looking for anything really, I end up sticking to tried and tested stuff if not and want to branch out a bit more! The problem is, although vegan I hate mushroom,courgette and aubergine  X

----------


## Thumper

Thanks I guess I can adapt it and use vegan cheese etc x

----------


## mi16

> 


looks like a diseased vagina

----------


## Tia Anderson

> *Here is one I would like to share for you - Gorgonzola Dolce and Walnut Crêpes*
> 
> Gorgonzola dolce and walnut crepes recipe, a classic Italian-style delicious recipe combining creamy Gorgonzola dolce, Mascarpone and chopped walnuts.
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> _For the Crepes –_
> 
> 100g whole grain flour (or if you prefer 50g plain flour & 50g whole grain flour).
> ...


It looks good!!! I should try this recipe!

----------


## arana negra

Quick reply option was doing my letters vertically ! 

I live on my own so tend to wing it. Current favourite is carrot, apple, avocado, cucumber with cashews, chopped almond, black pitted olives, hard cheese cubes.  I add course salt, crushed black pepper and flavoured salad oil. I often add rice or pasta. 

This was a nightmare to type as the letters did not always come up nor the spaces work ?

----------


## orkneycadian

> 





> looks like a diseased vagina


I think you might want to change where you hang out on a Saturday night.

----------


## mi16

> I think you might want to change where you hang out on a Saturday night.


Or change what you hang in!!!

----------


## her00026

Ok so having a family that had one of the first Health Food Shops. Eggs are no way part of a vegan diet and neither is cheese that does not use vegetable rennet.

----------


## orkneycadian

Following on from the news that traces were meat were allegedly found in some vegetarian meals;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-44421642

I was horrified to find significant traces of vegetables in a Tesco Roast Beef Dinner ready meal tonight.  Its disgraceful.  It says on the box "Beef", but inside was a whole load of tatties, peas and carrots.  Despicable. As a true carnivore, I will have to go and lie down, then complain to my MP.

----------

